# le n° de série suffit pour une garantie ipod?



## troopa75 (7 Avril 2008)

bonjour la communauté j'ai un petit souci je compte acheter un ipod touch 8go neuf jamais deballé de chez un vendeur qui la lui meme eu gratuit de la part d'une entreprise et la personne me dit que la garantie y est et qu'il faut juste noter le n° de serie et la garantie est ok....est-ce vrai ou il faut absolument une facture???. 
cordialement.


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2008)

Seule la facture permet de connaître la date d'achat à partir de laquelle courre la garantie d'un an!


----------



## troopa75 (7 Avril 2008)

13000 messages t un mythe sur le site LoL...ok merci du tuyau comme ça ça m'arrange il va devoir faire un effort sur le prix hihihih


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2008)

Perso, Apple ne m'a jamais demandé de facture, le numéro de série a toujours suffit pour la garantie du matériel. Ils gardent dans leur base de données la date d'achat par le revendeur et la date potentielle de vente qui leur donne la date de fin de garantie.


----------



## troopa75 (8 Avril 2008)

ah ben encore mieux alors jte remercie gwen!


----------



## troopa75 (8 Avril 2008)

ah oui ej vouél avoir aussi si par exemple j'ai un itouch mais qu'il ait pa passer en caisse qu'on me la juste passer main a main grace a un contact est-ce que en notifiant le n° de serie j'aurais toujour une garantie??


----------



## FataMorgana (8 Avril 2008)

troopa75 a dit:


> ah oui ej vouél avoir aussi si par exemple j'ai un itouch mais qu'il ait pa passer en caisse qu'on me la juste passer main a main grace a un contact est-ce que en notifiant le n° de serie j'aurais toujour une garantie??



C'est une blague? 
Je ne pense pas que les garanties tombent des camions... 
Par contre le numéro de série peut servir à retrouver les iTouch volés...
A+


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Perso, Apple ne m'a jamais demandé de facture, le numéro de série a toujours suffit pour la garantie du matériel. Ils gardent dans leur base de données la date d'achat par le revendeur et la date potentielle de vente qui leur donne la date de fin de garantie.



mais on peu quand même te réclamer la facture et légitimement de refusé une garantie ... faute de facture


----------



## troopa75 (8 Avril 2008)

ah oui je vois...


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2008)

Sauf si il a été déclaré volé, la garantie marchera, mais c'est vrais qu'Appel peut demander une preuve d'achat dans le doute.


----------



## troopa75 (9 Avril 2008)

ok...et si l'ipod est defectueux et je souhaite le reparer quels sont les demarche a faire auprés d'apple merci.


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2008)

Tous simplement appeler apple directement en te connectant sur la page du SAV du site d'Apple et en rentrant ton numéro de série sur cette page.


----------



## troopa75 (10 Avril 2008)

ok cool...je n'ai pas cliqué sur "continuez" mais pour la suite comment ça fonctionne on envoie l'objet ou non?


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2008)

Apple va t'envoyer une boite vide dans lesquels tu glissera ton produit défectueux et le transporteur reviendra prendre le colis.

Simple, facile et gratuit.


----------



## FataMorgana (10 Avril 2008)

troopa75 a dit:


> ok cool...je n'ai pas cliqué sur "continuez" mais pour la suite comment ça fonctionne on envoie l'objet ou non?



Tu travailles pour les services secrets ou il est volé cet iPod? 
A+


----------



## guiguilap (10 Avril 2008)

On dirait que le gars fait croire qu'on lui a vendu d'occaz parce qu'il a volé un iPod qui s'est pêté car il l'a laissé tomber quand le vigile le coursait...


:rateau:​


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2008)

Attendez, vous voyez le mal partout. Moi, je vois un Mec qui souhaiterait bien acheter un iPod, mais se pose la question concernant sa garantie vu que son vendeur n'a pas de facture à lui passer. Sa question est à mon sens légitime. 

C'est aussi pour cela qu'il demande s&#8217;il faudra aussi renvoyer le baladeur, car actuellement il ne l'a pas et donc ne peut pas tester.

Du moins, je l'ai compris comme ça.


----------



## guiguilap (10 Avril 2008)

Un gars qui achète d'occaz ne demande pas comment renvoyer un produit, alors qu'il marche...


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2008)

Mais il cherche à se renseigner AVANT d 'acheter d'occase... on ne va tout de même aps le lui reprocher!!!
Il y en a suffisament qui achètent n'importe quoi (sur eBay ou ailleurs) et qui viennent ensuite s'étonner ici des pbs qu'ils ont ....


----------



## troopa75 (10 Avril 2008)

wow je trouve certains commentaires deplacés voir "minables" ...comme la dit "remy" je cherche avant tout a me renseigner de plus pour celui qui a dit "pourquoi il se renseigne alors qu'il est en état de marche" je te dirais que d'une que acheter un ipod c'est quand meme un investissement je prefere donc prendre toutes les précautions donc sur la question de la garantie je veux en savoir le + possible  au cas ou il tomberé en panne et de deux tu dis "il marche" mais l'ipod c'est pa le must question fonctionnement solidité etc il lui arrive souvent de tomber en panne "comme en atteste les plusieurs besoin d'aide concernat l'ipod sur le forum..." merci a ceux qui m'ont  transmi les differentes étapes pour avoir la garantie seulement avoir le n° de serie" mais  le vendeur a pu me dégoter une garantie "pixmania" le vendeur a demander a l'entreprise nommer "lexmark" a laquelle il lui leur avait offert le produit il lui a suffit de demandé la garantie il lui on envoyé par la suite par mail et il lui a suffit d'imprimer ce dernier... 

fermons cette parenthese...j'aurai encore une petite question:rose: ...
la boite que j'ai est celle avec lennon et j'ai entendu dire que c'eté "la derniere version"?
mise a part le fait d'avoir une banderolle grise en bas du menu je vois pas la difference,
il y a t-il vraiment des choses qui ont changé de cette version par raport a celle qui a eté commercialisé au tout debut??


----------



## FataMorgana (10 Avril 2008)

troopa75 a dit:


> ah oui ej vouél avoir aussi si par exemple *j'ai un itouch mais qu'il ait pa passer en caisse qu'on me la juste passer main a main *grace a un contact est-ce que en notifiant le n° de serie j'aurais toujour une garantie??



Je vois pas le mal partout mais c'est un peu gros non? 
A+


----------



## troopa75 (11 Avril 2008)

Mouais mais je pensais vraiment pas que certain allait le penser et réagir ainsi....


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2008)

Bah, laisse tomber, tu as toujours des gens qui voient le mal partout.

Le mieux est de les ignorer


----------



## guiguilap (11 Avril 2008)

C'est tellement mieux de voir du flower power... 

Je suis désolé, mais c'est pas une remarque, c'est la constatation...

Après fais ton Bambi si ça te plaît...


----------



## troopa75 (11 Avril 2008)

oui sage remarque...aurais tu réponse a la question que j'ai posé precedemment merci


----------

